# I have a date ....



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so nervous. Please share your tips for first dates. I'm so lost in this area.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 17, 2013)

is it dinner? dinner and a movie? coffee?


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I'm so nervous. Please share your tips for first dates. I'm so lost in this area.



Don't be afraid to laugh and smile. 

A first date is like an interview; it works both ways. 
Chances are your date is just as anxious with anticipation as you are, a smile will put him at ease. 

Most importantly, be yourself have some fun!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

A movie followed possibly by a jazz bar...


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I'm so nervous. Please share your tips for first dates. I'm so lost in this area.



Have a good time and be yourself. 

If you feel yourself getting too nervous, just take a deep breath and remember that you're there to enjoy yourself. It also gives you a moment to think about the current conversation, any questions you might have or just to relax for a minute


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 17, 2013)

jazz bar sounds cool. Don't forget to laugh and smile


----------



## Oona (Jan 17, 2013)

My best piece of advice is to BE YOURSELF! 

Don't worry about the little things, relax and have a good time!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you. So, BREATHING IS GOOD, laughing and smiling...I got this... I think..


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats so awesome!! So happy for you!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)

Luv2CUfeast said:


> Don't be afraid to laugh and smile.


*
Best advice yet!
*


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> Thats so awesome!! So happy for you!



Thanks! I met him while doing some volunteering. It really is a good way to meet people.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. From what I can tell talking to you on here, you're gorgeous, intelligent, generous, kind, compassionate.

Just, be you.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about. From what I can tell talking to you on here, you're gorgeous, intelligent, generous, kind, compassionate.
> 
> Just, be you.



You all have been so supportive. Thanks so much. I'm feeling a lot better than I was earlier today. I'm gonna bring you all with me in my heart on my date. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> You all have been so supportive. Thanks so much. I'm feeling a lot better than I was earlier today. I'm gonna bring you all with me in my heart on my date. :happy:


Knock 'em dead, Sugarplum.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 18, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Knock 'em dead, Sugarplum.



 Thanks CP!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't treat it as though your entire future happiness hangs on your performance that evening. It doesn't! 

Be yourself, and have fun!


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Thanks! I met him while doing some volunteering. It really is a good way to meet people.



Oh, that is awesome--he already has met you and seen something he liked, which takes out such a huge part of the challenges of a first date. So for sure, keep being yourself--obviously he liked his first taste, so don't go changing the flavour now!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 18, 2013)

Tad said:


> Oh, that is awesome--he already has met you and seen something he liked, which takes out such a huge part of the challenges of a first date. So for sure, keep being yourself--obviously he liked his first taste, so don't go changing the flavour now!



Thank you. I'm really looking forward to this date now. Everybody here has been so encouraging and my nervousness is dissipating. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 18, 2013)

how did it go? was there laughter? smiles? smooove jazzy stuff?


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't go yet. Tomorrow night. I'm really looking forward to this. :happy:


----------



## Oona (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I didn't go yet. Tomorrow night. I'm really looking forward to this. :happy:



Either way, You HAVE to keep us posted!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh boy its gonna be fun *gets popcorn ready*


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll bring the angry orchard!



snuggletiger said:


> Oh boy its gonna be fun *gets popcorn ready*


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2013)

be your amazing self, dont stress to much and remember what ever happens we are here for you


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 19, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> be your amazing self, dont stress to much and remember what ever happens we are here for you



Thanks. I keep coming back to this thread reading to bolster myself. I'm nervous again...actually shaking lol. I'm so shy. I'm not letting it make me miss out anymore though. :blush: :happy:


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, it went ok. I chattered way too much and he barely spoke. I didn't care for the movie (Les Mis). I've done way too much crying in my life and I need to laugh. Not my kind of movie. I'm sure it was well done, no complaints about the performances if you're into that kind of thing. The jazz place was nice. He was very sweet but I just don't think I'm his type. I'm glad I went because I'm trying to break out of my comfort zone. Thanks all who offered advice and support.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 20, 2013)

I am glad it went well. Just remember that he invited you out because he likes who you are and so by being yourself you gave him a chance to get to know you better.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 20, 2013)

Good to hear it went well. Never know what can come to pass. I do understand about getting out of your comfort zone but sometimes it's a good thing


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2013)

Consider the ones that don't work out as practice for the ones that do. I'm glad it didn't kill ya.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 21, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Consider the ones that don't work out as practice for the ones that do. I'm glad it didn't kill ya.



Now that some time has passed and I've thought about it I realize that even though at the time I had to force myself not to bolt, I really like this guy. I'm thinking about asking HIM out to a movie this time. He really is sweet. I think we just had some miscommunication.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> I'm thinking about asking HIM out to a movie this time.



Go for it! Speaking as a guy, I'd be really jazzed if a woman I'd gone out with asked me out in return! :happy:


----------



## Macanudo (Jan 21, 2013)

Oona said:


> My best piece of advice is to BE YOURSELF!
> 
> Don't worry about the little things, relax and have a good time!



Good advice, never try to pretend be another one. Try to enjoy that moment, the movie and the jazz. Don't change your oppinions to try make a commont point with him, show your personality, don't look for aprove to you, your taste, and your behavior. Be nice and pleaseble, talk abouth good things, happy ones, funny ones, everyone is looking for nice moments, try to provide that.

I don't know if i am late but anyway, you can use my tips next time, have fun.


----------



## Macanudo (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Now that some time has passed and I've thought about it I realize that even though at the time I had to force myself not to bolt, I really like this guy. I'm thinking about asking HIM out to a movie this time. He really is sweet. I think we just had some miscommunication.



My Advice for you is, don't ask him directly, talk with him and say you had fun, maybe add next time i chose a movie more fun . If he is tinking on ask you again he will get the opportunity, if not don't try to push anything against his will, and remamber have over 6 billions of people in the world, don't let you ego putt you down.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Now that some time has passed and I've thought about it I realize that even though at the time I had to force myself not to bolt, I really like this guy. I'm thinking about asking HIM out to a movie this time. He really is sweet. I think we just had some miscommunication.


Do it! Asking someone out isn't doing anything against someone's will. Forcing them to do something is doing something against someone's will. He'll say yes or no. If he says no, chalk it up to a learning experience, guys do it all the time, and keep plugging along. Don't be the shrinking violet and wait if that's not your style.


----------



## SugarHillBBW (Jan 24, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Now that some time has passed and I've thought about it I realize that even though at the time I had to force myself not to bolt, I really like this guy. I'm thinking about asking HIM out to a movie this time. He really is sweet. I think we just had some miscommunication.




Movies are very hard first dates. I always prefer first dates to be in a quaint and quiet environment so that I can really talk to the person. After all, that's how you find out if you like him right?? Go for coffee and a stroll or check out a museum. You can ask a lot of questions there without it feeling like an interrogation. Maybe make it a little less formal if you're nervous...like two friends hanging out for the afternoon or evening. Enjoy it!! Have fun!!


----------

